# Samsung LED 32" Resolution Problems



## kylehpc (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey all, I just went out and purchased a 32 inch Samsung LED TV 32" to use as my monitor. I was able to get the screen to fit using the remote, but the screen still seems stretched and ugly. When I go to the control panel to change the screen resolution all I'm given are 3 options

-1280 x 720 (Recommended)
-1920 x 1080 (A bit to big for my screen, although looks really nice)
-720 x 480 (Doesn't fit at all)

Are there any ways to make more screen resolution options available? 
My computer is running Windows 8, and has a ATI Radeon HD 6770 Series graphics card. I tried installing the control panel for it, but couldn't find any options on screen resolution. I appreciate the help, thanks.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

What is the native resolution for the monitor? I'd assume it's an HDTV, so it should be 1920 x 1080.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Double click your Video/Display adapters control panel icon in your Task Bar or under Control Panel (eg*) nVidia, ATI *etc . Choose *Screen Resolution/Customize* and create a custom screen resolution.


----------

